

Why Do All the Great Node.js Developers Hate CoffeeScript? - jonpaul
http://procbits.com/2012/05/18/why-do-all-the-great-node-js-developers-hate-coffeescript/

======
tferris
I wouldn't say they _hate_ it it's just that they don't use it. Coffee isn't
bad but if a slight majority of module devs don't use Coffee it doesn't make
sense to use it either in order to stay interoperable with Node's entire
ecosystem. When Node started Coffee was strong and hyped and it wasn't clear
if Coffee was going to be used with Node.

IMO JS syntax is ok and I prefer it over Coffee. Coffee offers nice language
constructs like classes but I can read easier native JS code than Coffee. Most
of coding is about thinking and reading/looking at your code or code of other
modules—writing code is the smallest part and the result of the former. Thus,
the time savings I have with writing Coffee are small. Coffee is very similar
to Ruby, thus popular with Ruby des but this pretty dense code is not
everyone's taste.

